# Tour of Utah TV Coverage



## hawker12 (Oct 19, 2003)

Just noticed that one of the sports cable stations I hardly watch is airing a one hour Tour of Utah program each night at 11pm Eastern. The station on Charter is called FS South, you might check your local listings.


----------



## El Scorcho (Dec 14, 2005)

I am local in Utah and that's about the best we get too. An hour recap every night.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

I have never even heard of this race........ 

Is it new?


----------



## Daren (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm getting it too in TN. But after watching the live feed and the not-so-verbose commentating, I'd guess that there's not 60 minutes minus commercial time worth of speech to fill a big time slot.


----------



## mtrider05 (Aug 8, 2009)

The recap show is about as bad as expected, but it's cycling on TV so I'm not complaining.


----------



## dmboarder (Jul 29, 2011)

The coverage is really sad. In this day and age to not have a better camera is ridiculous. It looks worse than someone with an old iPhone. I guess I should be happy it's on at all but the TDF and other VS. Coverage sure spoiled me.


----------



## jason07 (Jul 26, 2010)

I just received a call from one of the producer's. He told me the only camera they had available to film the race was with an old blackberry curve that he got in 2007. I have an extra blackberry bold that I am overnighting too him in the morning.


----------

